# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Looking for this desk lamp..

## starraffy

I wonder where can I buy this kind of lamp? My husband got it from his previous office. So we can't contact anymore the original buyer.
My husband likes it, I wanna buy one for him, cause i'm using it..
We like its natural light, love the style,very flexible/bendable, and the bulb lasts long. Anyone who have the same lamp?

----------


## Lovey

G'day Starraffy,
What sort of bulb does it use, could you take a photo without the lamp being on?  Does it have any names or other identifying features/numbers on it at all?
You never know your luck, someone with much better searching skills than me maybe able to help you locate one.
All the best,
Steve.

----------


## Ozcar

Looks like this one:  Ionmax DF3028 Natural Light Desk Lamp

----------


## starraffy

> Looks like this one:  Ionmax DF3028 Natural Light Desk Lamp

  Oh looks like it.. i'll check it out! Thanks Ozcar & Lovey! BTW, its 27W bulb, Lovey  :Smilie:

----------

